# Auch dreikanaliger Aufbau möglich?



## Mephisto (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Zuerst die Tatsachen:
Ich habe ein NOT AUS Relais an dem mehrere NOT AUS Taster in Serie hängen. Das NOT AUS Relais schaltet über zwei separate Ausgänge zwei in Serie geschaltete Schütze, welche wiederum meinen Motor abschalten. Die beiden Schütze sind über einen Rückführkreis mit dem NOT AUS Relais verbunden.
Das sollte nun ja eigentlich für Kat3 und PLd ausreichen, oder?
Zusätzlich geht ein Meldekontakt des NOT AUS Relais zur SPS, welche dann den Motor über das zugehörige Halbleiterschütz(nach den beiden Schützen) abschaltet. Dieses Halbleiterschütz besitzt auch einen sicheren Abschalteingang, der Ein-und Zweikanalig angeschlossen werden kann und ebenfalls über separate Ausgänge des NOT AUS Relais abgeschaltet werden soll.
Nun zur Frage warum soviele Arten der Abschaltung:
Das Halbleiterschütz schaltet schlichtweg schneller ab als das die beiden Schütze tun würden.
Meines Wissens nach schalte ich also vierkanalig ab. In Sistema kann ich nur zwei Kanäle einfügen. Welche nehme ich?

Der selbe Motor muss nicht nur über einen NOT AUS abgeschaltet werden, sondern es darf auch kein Anlauf erfolgen, wenn ein Sicherheitskreis (Lichtgitter) unterbrochen ist. In diesem Fall sollen jedoch die beiden Hauptschütze nicht abschalten sondern es wird nur der SPS Ausgang deaktiviert und das Halbleiterschütz über das Sicherheitsrelais (EIN-oderZWEIkanalig?) abgeschaltet.
Erreiche ich dann bei einkanaligem Abschalten trotzdem noch Kat3 oder "zählt" die SPS Abschaltung nicht und ich muss das Halbleiterschütz zweikanalig abschalten?
Und wenn nun eine diversitäre Mehrkanaligkeit gegeben ist, wie wird dann die Abschaltzeit des Motors berechnet?(Benötigt für die Abstandsberechnung des Sicherheitslichtgitters) Nehme ich hier den besten Wert oder den schlechtesten oder einen Mittelwert?

Vielleicht kann sich ja der eine oder andere besser was darunter vorstellen, wenn er die Bauteile kennt aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die hier im Forum nennen darf. Obwohl ich keine Werbung für irgendeinen Hersteller machen möchte.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!

mfg mephisto


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Mai 2010)

Sofern die SPS keine Sicherheits-SPS ist zählt die Abschaltung so, als wäre sie nicht da.


----------



## Mephisto (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

1. Danke für die Antwort
2. Leider bleiben trotzdem viele Fragen offen
3. In einem Beispiel der BGIA wird bei einer Kat2 Lösung eine SPS als Überwachungsbaustein verwendet. Und das ist eine normale SPS, keine Sicherheits-sps.
Und ich schalte ja wie schon gesagt auch das Halbleiterschütz über das Sicherheitsmodul.

Wie geht dass denn mit Sistema?

mfg mephisto


----------

